

Show HN: We are a small startup from Turkey waiting support from HN - onursenture
http://orkestra.co/

======
sirwitti
Here are some of my thoughts:

Try to use proper english. If you want to enter an international market let
someone with very good english skills proofread your apps/websites.

Even better would be if you improved your own skills.

Second, especially if you offer website development it's considered
professional to create your own theme instead of using one you bought or
downloaded for free.

This way you show that you're able to create clean html and css.

All the best, Martin

------
playmobiel
If you use an existing wordpress theme, at least customise it a little bit.

[http://demo.mattiaviviani.com/stand/portfolio/artwork/](http://demo.mattiaviviani.com/stand/portfolio/artwork/)

------
boolean
What kind of support are you looking for?

~~~
onursenture
We are looking for feedbacks for our projects mostly.

